# Tivo Suggestions: Use only one tuner



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

The ability to tell Tivo Suggestions to only utilize one tuner would be nice.. Ive only had my TivoHD for a few days now, and its changed channels on me when I wasn't nearby to see the message appear on the screen.. It would be a great if it only recorded them on the non-viewed tuner if the user selects that as an option.


----------



## Jeshimon (Jul 9, 2007)

RickNY said:


> The ability to tell Tivo Suggestions to only utilize one tuner would be nice.. Ive only had my TivoHD for a few days now, and its changed channels on me when I wasn't nearby to see the message appear on the screen.. It would be a great if it only recorded them on the non-viewed tuner if the user selects that as an option.


TiVo suggestions interrupts live TV viewing to change channels to something you didn't ask for? Glad I turned it off.


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

From my experience (2 S2DTs), TiVo rarely attempts to record (suggestions or actual recordings) using the active tuner. The only times I see it asking permission to change channels is when the show I'm watching is using the only tuner that can be used for the recording.



> TiVo suggestions interrupts live TV viewing to change channels to something you didn't ask for?


TiVo has no way of knowing when you are or aren't watching live TV.


----------



## RickNY (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I had read in previous posts that it wont do it if the box has seen activity within the past 15 minutes.. But I'll frequently leave the TV on as background noise either on the news or a music channel or whatever, and not pay attention to the screen.. 

Put it this way -- I picked up my Tivo a week ago, and its done it to me 3 times now so far.. I just think the option to restrict it to suggestions when both tuners are not recording anything would be helpful (I cant be certain if the first tuner was recording another suggestion, or one of my wishlist things when it did it)


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

RickNY said:


> Well, I had read in previous posts that it wont do it if the box has seen activity within the past 15 minutes..


30 minutes actually. Any remote activity resets the timer.

But if you leave it idle for more than 30 minutes, yeah, it can randomly change to record a Suggestion.


----------

